# lol Dont tell me Facbook got hacked and other #anon mischief...



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 23, 2012)

foreby pissing off the FBI last week... I reckon the holy grail has been achieved.... by those darned pesky pimply kids that Fridgemagnet loves so well!


> Please take a moment to secure your Facebook account
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems America is #1 target @ the moment for the epicness n lulz ... (their words)

you would think mr. FB would use two different passwords for all their intel....
n then have the brassneck to tell us to change passwords lol stable n horse

any other funny targets recently?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that quote an email you received ? it looks like a phishing email to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2012)

tons of dead peoples memorial pages


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> foreby pissing off the FBI last week... I reckon the holy grail has been achieved.... by those darned pesky pimply kids that Fridgemagnet loves so well!
> 
> It seems America is #1 target @ the moment for the epicness n lulz ... (their words)
> 
> ...


Yes there is one log-in and a master facebook admin panel.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 23, 2012)

moochedit said:


> Is that quote an email you received ? it looks like a phishing email to me.


no... its the entry point for a heap of FB users... i use https there to log in etc..... heard a whisper this a.m...... quite surprised they caused an 'outrage' that they is firefighting....

@Butchers.. not getting you? point of entry was via another cia sockborg site.....


----------



## moochedit (Jan 23, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> no... its the entry point for a heap of FB users....


ah ok. my fb logs in as normal anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2012)

facebook users? This is the target?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 23, 2012)

So why have they decided to do this? To what end? And what is a cia sockborg site?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 10, 2012)

http://cia.gov/
 down....


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2012)

That's probably not the wisest thing they've ever done


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there anybody apart from journos and/or anon groupies who thinks this means anything, or in fact isn't actively damaging to people doing productive things with the net?

FB thing was nothing to do with anything btw.


----------



## salem (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure where the OP's message is displayed but it appears to me to be a fairly standard message warning about the danger of using the same login across multiple sites.

Problem goes that site A gets hacked and email addresses/passwords are gotten. If you put those details into facebook there will be a lot that will get you in because the person uses the same login details.

That's all I can see here.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 10, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is there anybody apart from journos and/or anon groupies who thinks this means anything, or in fact isn't actively damaging to people doing productive things with the net?
> 
> FB thing was nothing to do with anything btw.


 
it sends a message... the FBI n CIA are targeted on Fridays due to SOPA/ACTA... and gives people a lift and a lulz...

natch there is more important work going in support of activists in Syria & Iran...
today #op iran was launched https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-talk/2012-February/023070.html in reaction to censorship there...

#anon has opened heaps of communication channels in oppressive countries....

btw: The FB connection was, as i explained... some sites associated with FB were accessed, hence the FB security warning....

How is #anon damaging people doing 'productive' things on the net?


----------



## Corax (Feb 10, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is there anybody apart from journos and/or anon groupies who thinks...


That's a bit sneaky really FM...!

With that 'groupie' label, you can dismiss anyone who sides with anon - which leaves your PoV unopposed.  Naughty.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2012)

And when the people who did the hack (or innocents wrongly accused) get a knock on their door, then what?

Or is it worth it for the lulz?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> How is #anon damaging people doing 'productive' things on the net?


It's completely unproductive (and not difficult) activity in itself, and gets used as PR to gain support for net censorship laws.

Sorry, but the rest is just anon groupie stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's a bit sneaky really FM...!
> 
> With that 'groupie' label, you can dismiss anyone who sides with anon - which leaves your PoV unopposed.  Naughty.


The thing is that my assorted timelines are frequently full of this bollocks, and the people who post it are always in the same group. It's _possible_ that I've been missing something here, I'm happy to admit, but I've never seen anything other than shitty youtube videos and lolmask pictures as argument.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2012)

salem said:


> Not sure where the OP's message is displayed but it appears to me to be a fairly standard message warning about the danger of using the same login across multiple sites.
> 
> Problem goes that site A gets hacked and email addresses/passwords are gotten. If you put those details into facebook there will be a lot that will get you in because the person uses the same login details.
> 
> That's all I can see here.


 
What I gathered from the confusing op was that the quote was from FB and some big cheese from there hadn't heeded their own advice. Or something.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 10, 2012)

or activist stuff??

Not everyone are just fanboi's......



> Iran has cut off access to the Internet, leaving millions of people without access to e-mail and social networks.
> 
> An individual inside the country confirmed this morning that Gmail, Hotmail, and Yahoo email are no longer available. Ditto for Facebook. So far, the government has not made any announcement about the service interruption.
> But cyber-sophisticated Iranians are still able to circumvent the government by using proxy servers over VPN connections.
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2012)

Your post was anon groupie stuff, and as with all of it generally insulting. I suppose there aren't any silly foreigners who know anything about this in their primitive countries, or for that matter many years of dedicated people setting up networks, developing encryption systems and connecting people on the ground.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2012)

They did liberate Egypt and that though.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 11, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Your post was anon groupie stuff, and as with all of it generally insulting. I suppose there aren't any silly foreigners who know anything about this in their primitive countries, or for that matter many years of dedicated people setting up networks, developing encryption systems and connecting people on the ground.



do u think #anon exists only in the USA n the western world?
Anyhows each to their own innit... my post was imo just 'news' that can be verified... this is the 'direct action' forum too?
It may not interest you or many, but I know a few here who it does...
feel free to bin..


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 11, 2012)

Thing is, I think they have done some useful stuff. No, anon didn't "do" the Egyptian revolution but by keeping lines of communication open they probably helped it - that's worthwhile stuff.

Which makes daft shite like this even more counter-productive. It discredits them in the eyes of many and it wouldn't surprise me if a few hackers end up neck deep in the brown stuff over this. And probably not the ones who did the CIA hack - this is a great opportunity for a crack down on the ones with a clue who really do help activists in the real world. You know, the ones who the authorities do consider a threat, not the ones who hack government websites in between posing gore porn on 4chan.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the reason they get such a hard time on here is because they're not 'proper' politics, jump on bandwagons, are fairly rudderless beyond being 'against censorship' and all without stepping foot out of their bedrooms. Their promotional material seldom steps beyond cringeworthy. And the vanity: 'we run this'; 'expect us'.

And it was irritating that the fanbois piped up that anon were taking down the Egyptian government when people were losing their lives on the streets under absolutely no such banner.

Apart from all that though, it's better than them mugging old ladies of an evening.


----------

